

Happy Half Tau Day  (The π is a lie…) - ddlatham
http://halftauday.com/

======
ddlatham
Also, see MIT announcing admissions decisions on Pi Day at Tau Time.
<http://mitadmissions.org/blogs/entry/i-have-smashing-news>

